# Black Beauty



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

This one sat around in the Sales Forum until I could resist no longer...










...and thanks to MarkR for a typically smooth RLT buying experience.

In one of those grail threads we do occasionally, I admitted to lusting after a Rolex Pro-Hunter, or one of those Bamford PVD specials. 

This looks like keeping me very happy in the meantime.

What do you think?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

very cool! looks liek it may even scratch your itch, cant say fairer than that


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Very classy and formal looking!







All you need to do now, is getting yourself a string of pearls.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm very glad you went for it - it was causing me sleepless nights...

Enjoy it, as I am sure you will.

Chris


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice! - I like the all black look as a change from stainless steel or titan - Health to wear ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

lovely - the colours are ace - i'd have the cyclops off though

just a personal thing but O&W seem obsessed with them...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that, even with the cyclops.....but not the merc hands


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I was very tempted myself and a very good price it was too. If I hadn't have just bought and M5 I would have pulled the trigger. I think it looks great in black :yes:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

It didnt go it for me tbh but its made me want one in steel


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> It didnt go it for me tbh but its made me want one in steel


Oh yes :thumbsup:


----------



## himmelblau (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice, very nice.

Brian


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

i can see why it tormented you


----------

